# Maximale Länge von USB



## Zocker_Boy (29. Juli 2015)

*Maximale Länge von USB*

Hi zusammen,

folgende Überlegung: Da mein Bruder und ich beide nicht allzu viel drucken, ist es eigentlich Unsinn, wenn da jeder von uns einen eigenen Drucker hat.
Ich würde also gern den PC von meiner kleinen Nervensäge  an meinen Drucker mit dran hängen.
Der Haken ist nur, dass ich dafür  ein   etwa 6 bis 7 Meter langes USB Kabel bräuchte.
Ich würde den Drucker dann selbst an einen USB HUB anschließen und von diesem HUB ein langes Kabel zu meinem Bro und ein kurzes zu meinem PC führen, gemäß der Skizze:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde das so funktionieren? Wie lange dürfen USB Kabel maximal sein?


----------



## Kusanar (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Maximale Länge von USB*

Nein, das würde so nicht funktionieren. Was du brauchst ist entweder ein Drucker mit LAN/WLAN oder aber eine USB-Switchbox.

USB 2.0 ist normalerweise auf 5m beschränkt, hab aber auch schon passive USB-Kabel mit 10m (stinknormale Kabel ohne extra Strom für z.B. Repeater) zum laufen bekommen. Hängt aber starkt von den verwendeten Geräten ab, ob sowas klappt.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Maximale Länge von USB*

Hatte auch schon den Fall, dass ein 3m Kabel nicht funktioniert hat. Ist also wirklich ein wenig "Glückssache"...


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Maximale Länge von USB*

Damit sollte es aber gehen: LogiLink VerlÃ?ngerungskabel USB Ã?ber CAT5: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Research (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Maximale Länge von USB*

5m USB 2.0 Repeater-/VerlÃ?ngerungskabel aktiv mit: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Das geht.


----------



## Superwip (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Maximale Länge von USB*

Es dürfte aber nicht nur an der Kabellänge scheitern...

Die Kabellänge von USB ist prinzipiell wie schon erwähnt offiziell auf 5m begrenzt, in der Praxis geht sicher noch etwas mehr. Man kann sie aber beliebig erweitern indem man alle 5m einen Switch oder einen Repeater einbaut.

Man kann aber nicht einfach 2 USB Hosts (PCs) an den selben USB Hub hängen..

Hier bräuchte man eben eine USB Switchbox, keinen Hub. Oder, als vermutlich bessere Lösung, einen Netzwerkfähigen Drucker. Der Drucker kann auch durch einen "USB-Printserver" Netzwerkfähig gemacht werden wenn er das noch nicht ist. Alternativ ist es auch möglich den Drucker einfach an einem der beiden PCs zu betreiben und im Netzwerk freizugeben. Dann muss aber freilich der PC an dem der Drucker hängt immer laufen wenn man drucken will.


----------

